# For those having issues with opening a banking account in France



## papaia (Feb 2, 2021)

Just tweeted by @franceinfo: Droit au compte bancaire : le recours à la Banque de France simplifié
Important paragraphs: 
"A step forward for consumers. Those who are unable to open a bank account will be able to refer their case to the Bank of France *more quickly, according to a decree published in the Official Journal on Sunday 13 March.*"
"The silence kept (lack of response provided) by a credit institution _*for a period of fifteen days from the date of the notice of receipt*_, or the handing in by the applicant, at the counter, of an application to open an account, *shall be considered as a refusal to open the account*"

No more asking for the agent to provide refusal in writing, apparently ...


----------

